# Maximum Size of Festae?



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Guys, I am thinking of changing fish stocks and have been reading up on several fish on different websites and books but every source mention different maximum sizes for these fish.

Wondering what others know in relation to sizes.

1. Festae
2. Managuense
3. Red Devil


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Adults size depends upon a lot of factors but here's pretty close to max aquarium size

Festae male 16"
Festae Female 12"
Managuense male 15"
Managuense female 13-14"
Red Devil 14"

Give or take 1" this list should be pretty accurate.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I would change the _managuensis _to at least 20", I've seen several over 18" in large home aquaria. Females do tend to top out at about 3/4 of that, so that is about right.

I've personally been attacked by a 17" _labiatus _while trying to help move him for a fish show. I think she fed him small children from the neighborhood! :lol: This particular fish, named Pinky, was eventually given to someone with more room, and grew to about 19". The reptile house at the Detroit Zoo has/had a tank for raising out young crocodilians, and there were at least a dozen _labiatus _of 16"-18" swimming around, mostly donated by hobbyists who could not keep them any longer. (Also had an 18" _trimaculatus _who stole food from the Caiman at feeding time!)

A lot of the size depends on environmental factors. Adequate tank space, large frequent water changes, and a lot of good food will cause a fish to grow faster and bigger, especially if this is done during the first year after they hatch. That Red Devil above got 70% water changes every three days, and I think she fed him 3-4 times a day. On the other extreme, I once bought some managuensis that I did not realize had been sitting in a shop for months, and they were so severely stunted that they spawned a couple of weeks later - at 2.5"!


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Chromedome52 said:


> I would change the _managuensis _to at least 20", I've seen several over 18" in large home aquaria. Females do tend to top out at about 3/4 of that, so that is about right.
> 
> I've personally been attacked by a 17" _labiatus _while trying to help move him for a fish show. I think she fed him small children from the neighborhood! :lol: This particular fish, named Pinky, was eventually given to someone with more room, and grew to about 19". The reptile house at the Detroit Zoo has/had a tank for raising out young crocodilians, and there were at least a dozen _labiatus _of 16"-18" swimming around, mostly donated by hobbyists who could not keep them any longer. (Also had an 18" _trimaculatus _who stole food from the Caiman at feeding time!)
> 
> A lot of the size depends on environmental factors. Adequate tank space, large frequent water changes, and a lot of good food will cause a fish to grow faster and bigger, especially if this is done during the first year after they hatch. That Red Devil above got 70% water changes every three days, and I think she fed him 3-4 times a day. On the other extreme, I once bought some managuensis that I did not realize had been sitting in a shop for months, and they were so severely stunted that they spawned a couple of weeks later - at 2.5"!


Wow, I would love to see some pics of that monster. I don't know anyone that truely has a Jag that is over 16" and very few can get them to 14-15" range. I have seen one RD that was probably a little over 15". Most people can't get a Dovii to 20" in the home aquarium so multiple 18" jags is amazing to me. Jags on Steriods


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

How long (on average) does it take for a jaguar to max out, without power feeding or any growing technique. Just normal water changes ect.. Also how do you know if you have a monster male or a femal jag?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The great Guy Jordan had a _dovii _named Pablo who was over 30" - at least, that's how big he said it was. The ACA should have a picture of him standing next to the tank, don't know where they hid it, but I've seen it. Of course, Guy wasn't a large person to start with, but the photo almost looks like Pablo could have eaten him!

It's just a matter of visiting a lot of places and a lot of people over a 40 year period. The fish are certainly capable of it, it's the average aquarist who rarely gives them, or can give them, the opportunity to get that big. Lots of food and clean water, and starting as young as possible.

Because they are so prolific, Jags are one of the most abused fish after Oscars and Goldfish. As I recall, it takes them 18-24 months to reach maturity, at which point growth slows. It doesn't stop ever, but it slows down. So depending on how big they are at two years of age, they're not likely to add a lot more from that point. This is true for most fish: growth is fastest prior to sexual maturity. The reason males may continue to get much bigger is that they don't need as much energy to reproduce as the female does.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

like this?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

*Lancerlot*, thats not a very big one... they get twice-3x that size.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Male festae have been known to hit the 18" SL mark, but I haven't seen one of these this size in decades. But then I haven't seen the classic 'green' males except for one recently down in Oz ... so it might be regional variants.


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice dovii though!


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

There are some monster dovii at the National Zoo in DC...


----------

